# Quality Carpet Recommendation



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I searched and I didn't see any recent threads on carpeting, and since many vendors have switched to inferior quality during the pandemic, I dont want to gamble. I need new carpet for my 67, who should I use?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I would use legendary army


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Cool. I'll check them out. Is everyone just using jute backing/ oem, or using the new style stick on hi tech crap?


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I am in the process of putting carpet in my lemans. I ordered if from OPG with a jute backing. I've got the font piece mostly in. It's black, it's carpet, it seems fine. If anything its cut a little wide so I need to do some trimming, but better wide than narrow.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

ACC 






Custom Automotive Carpet, Floor Mats, & More | Auto Custom Carpets







www.accmats.com





Very happy with the fit and finish, also liked the idea of several samples sent to be per request so I could decide which shade I prefered.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks for all of the input. There are so many different offerings now... Seem to be two options $300 and $160. Ames appears to have a "$300 master kit" which apparently includes sill plates, but mine are already new, so I guess the $160 kits will work for me?

None of the sellers are clarifying what I'm paying more for... parts or for quality? I know one thing, Ive had poorly molded carpet in the past and I wouldn't want it in the GTO.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I can't imagine any extra parts, which would bump pricing from 160 up to 300, so thats why I was worried about where the money was going.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Just be specific when you order. There are lots of variables that determine carpet fit. Primarily floor (automatic or manual) or column shift, wheelbase (four dr or two, although for 64-67 they are the same), and design of heel pad. 
I've had good luck with ACC too. 

As a side note from personal experience; if anyone has a 68-72 El Camino, order as a four door wagon. Some vendors will sell a two dr carpet but the ElCo is built on a four dr wagon body.


----------

